# Pills



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

The wife told me to go to the doctors and get some of those tablets that "help" get an erection.

You should have seen her face when I came back and tossed her some diet pills!

I am still looking for a place to live, can you help me?


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

-_O- 
Oh my! LOL


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :O•-: :O•-: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Briar Patch said:


> -_O-
> Oh my! LOL


That was pretty awesome!


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

"Wondering if my wife will kick me out too if I did the same thing"


----------

